# Diesel in sprayer; old-school works in a pinch, or cheaper/better alternative?



## F&SWins (Nov 5, 2011)

Just wanting to pick the brains of the forum. I've been wondering if using diesel is like cleaning my hands with gas. I would rather use hand cleaner, but gasoline works. I was told diesel wouldn't freeze or rust. I thought that's why I was using paint thinner. Any thoughts?


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I use gloves when I pump fuel, no way am I going to wash my hands in it...

Diesel can freeze, it jells up.

Not sure how well you can clean the residue out of your pump or if any other addatitives in the fuel would cause problems. I'd stick to the thinner.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Short term storage in freezing temps....get some low temp windshield washer solvent. If you plan to store your pump for a month or longer, I like 50/50 thinner and cheap motor oil, any kind....the cheaper the better.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

i use k-1,its a little more then diesel but alot cheaper then thinner


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Plainpainter says I'm a third generation hack. (actually a second generation hack) 

The family has used K-1 or diesel to clean and store pumps for years without any detrimental effects.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Ran the good old Graco President 10:1 heavy materials rig for Fire Proofing Structural Steel-Monokote.

We stored all our rigs in Diesel.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

k-1 or thinner should be used in freezing temps or when the pump is going to be stored for a long period of time, i have never used diesel but i would think that in freezing temps it will coagulate.Another upside to using kerosene is that when it comes out i can reuse it for cleaning brushes i never use diesel for this, do not use gas for pumps, i think you are setting yourself up for a bad accident, jmho


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the morning chuckle with my coffee. 

*K-1 / Diesel*

Cost: $4.00 per gallon 

Sprayer Maintenance: Cleans perfectly, contains slippery stuff keeping things from drying out like spirits will do. Wetter is better. 

Skin absorbtion: Not good for you I am sure.



*Mineral Spirits:*


Cost: $12.00 per gallon

Sprayer Maintenance: Cleans perfectly. Dries out everything. Ouch.

Skin absorbtion: Good for you? 


Diesel will begin to coagulate at about 0 degrees F. Not sure about K-1. 
Gasoline has never been in any pump of mine that I knew about. Sounds dangerous indeed. 


Preference:

1. K-1 2. Deisel 3. Repeat 1 and 2. 



Good thread Ryan thanks.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

After cleaning I always use anti-freeze. Doing it for 7 years...never had an issue. Sometimes sits for 6-8 months. Glycol.


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Roadog said:


> After cleaning I always use anti-freeze. Doing it for 7 years...never had an issue. Sometimes sits for 6-8 months. Glycol.


Are you using it at 100% or 50/50?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I've worked for a few shops who used diesel back in the day when thinner was no where near the cost it is today. Never had a problem. But.....please dont use it to clean your hands. When you put your hands in thinner, gas, diesel, whatever...it takes 30 seconds for it to hit your liver.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I've worked for a few shops who used diesel back in the day when thinner was no where near the cost it is today. Never had a problem. But.....please dont use it to clean your hands. When you put your hands in thinner, gas, diesel, whatever...it takes 30 seconds for it to hit your liver.


Really? Can cause liver damage?


----------



## F&SWins (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the responses.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Woodland said:


> I've worked for a few shops who used diesel back in the day when thinner was no where near the cost it is today. Never had a problem. But.....please dont use it to clean your hands. When you put your hands in thinner, gas, diesel, whatever...it takes 30 seconds for it to hit your liver.


If I were 17 again I would look at the guy that talked me into painting and tell him go fly a kite and that I am going back to college. It is just a bad idea. For many reasons. This being one of a plethora of reasons not including the fine element of associations you would come across along the journey. 

Those kids that played chess in school don't paint houses. They had acquired the skill of forward thinking. It is why I was playing chess with my daughter as soon as I could and intend on making sure she continues. 

Guy 1. "Hey, I have an idea! Let's go paint that (whatever you want to put here)." 

Guy 2. "Why"

Guy 1. "It looks like great fun" 

Guy2. Thinks to himself for a minute. (surely about the harms of chemical cleaning agents and skin absorption rates) "No, it doesn't really" 


Which guy played chess in school? 

I should have gone to college. Bottom line.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Been doing some late night reading. Been listening to myself complain a bit lately as well. My last post here pretty much provides evidence of this. 

Thing is, two things I read tonight have been pretty helpful to me. One is the verse about being sent out among wolves. Second is an article that speaks of having a vision. I seemed lately to have lost hope. The revelation in the article came about in that there is goodness to be found in this negative attitude of mine relative to this vision I have which is leading me to invest all I have into providing a service through this craft I have come to master. My dissatisfaction is a result of a reality which is not in alignment with the picture that makes my vision what it is.

In all honesty, to step into a crew project over twenty years ago restoring a multimillion dollar home was pretty cool. Even if all I did was walk around sweeping, picking up trash, cleaning brushes and making trips to the taco bell for lunch for everyone. Just to get to walk around and look at what was going on, who did what and how it was done was very interesting to me. To have a best friend as the foreman was pretty cool too. It was fun listening to debates on who did what the best. Everyone was good on a job like this there was no question. The crew took pride in their work. 

I have read a few times in a few different places about concerns for our industry. Where is the future for us? I have one new guy I like better than anyone else I have had work for me ever. 21 years old reminds me of me starting out. Guys like him will be the future of us. The big box stores are working hard to devalue what is left of the transformations we create on some, if we are chosen, incredible architectural creations. There are many coming together to help revalue what we do and I am seeking to become a part of that. Participate in it and incorporate the value of it into my company. 

My motivation has been deteriorated a bit at a time lately and I have looked to see what outside influences are causing such a thing. I tell you that to read articles such as a few I have this early morning, giving evidence that there are others with like visions, is nothing less than a Higher Hand reminding me I have this as my lot in life and it is something to be proud of. I am responsible for showing others the way. No sense in playing small in fear of being great for the sake of others.

Sent among wolves. Meh.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

db_1 said:


> are you using it at 100% or 50/50?


50-50


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I store my pumps in Chuck Norris.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Only way to be sure.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

For years I simply used water until I left the sprayer in the van during sub freezing temps for a few days and it busted an o ring in my inlet valve.

I'm still using up a quart of the Pump Saver fluid which a local regional paint chain stopped selling. I asked why and they told me a couple of years back that it was basically antifreeze though I don't know why they'd quit selling (unless they're weren't selling enough).

I'm going to try the winshield washer deicer fluid (orange) as has been suggested here and see how it goes....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm going to try the winshield washer deicer fluid (orange) as has been suggested here and see how it goes....


Dont need Deicer, just plain low temp stuff works. No need to spend the extra. :thumbsup:


----------



## Locklear Painting (Oct 4, 2010)

add some ice & your good to go - they actually serve a drink here in the breeze called diesel fuel! it makes one forget the joy and pains of painting. reinvent the wheel if you if must but dont strike a match or dilute with bleach... i mean try to dilute w/bleach....problem solved


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

one gallon thinner to one qt. hydraulic fluid.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

1963 Sovereign said:


> one gallon thinner to one qt. hydraulic fluid.


to expensive just use k-1


----------

